# Carrying Rifle



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone know what the laws say about carrying a rifle in a state park for protection? I will be taking the whole family for a long hike up near Hurricane lake. I will not be hunting. Thanks for the responses in advance.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe if you are carrying a rifle during hunting season, you are assumed to be hunting, so you better have a license and a WMA Stamp. If you are a CCW Permit holder, you can carry concealed in the park.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I know u can open carry to or from fishing/hunting/camping.... just say u are going fishing...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Up by Hurricane you are not in a state park. The state park is way South of there. You are, however, in the state forest. It would be unwise to go in there with a rifle without a hunting license. The fishing excuse only works if you have poles and a place to fish. Also, you better have orange vests on everyone to be safe. Would probably be a good idea to wait until hunting season is over.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

What do you need a rifle for if your just hiking? Not from this area so curious as to what you need protection from.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are on the Hurricane Lake "closed area" (camping/fishing) don't think firearms are allowed at all. Check w/ their regulations on line.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on conferring w/ reps from there & reading the regs.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> If you are on the Hurricane Lake "closed area" (camping/fishing) don't think firearms are allowed at all. Check w/ their regulations on line.


Nothing in their regulations online states anything about firearms not being allowed etc... You just have to follow state laws. 

Here is the paragraph from the BW brochure.


*GUNS:​*1. Hunting with a gun or archery equipment is prohibited on or from the rights-of-way of
State Road 4 and 189; U.S. 90; County Road 2, 180 and 191; Beaver Creek Highway,
Bryant Bridge, Norman Riley, Sandy Forest, Pleasant Home, Bob Pitts, Deaton Bridge,
Indian Ford, Red Rock, Shockley Springs, State Line, Sherman Kennedy, Hurricane Lake,
Belandville and Sellersville roads; paved portions of Camp Lowery Road; and Carpenter
Road from County Road 191 to Juniper Creek.
2. Taking wildlife with a gun or archery equipment within 300 yards of any public campsite
is prohibited.
3. Hunting at night with a gun is prohibited (see exceptions for general gun dog and fox,
raccoon, opossum and bobcat seasons).
4. Muzzleloading guns used for taking deer must be .40 caliber or larger, if firing a single
bullet, or be 20 gauge or larger if firing two or more balls.
5. Children under the age of 16 hunting with a firearm must be in the presence of a
supervising adult.
6. No person shall discharge a firearm or have a loaded firearm in hand while under the
influence of alcohol or drugs.
7. For hunting non-migratory game, only shotguns, rifles, pistols, bows, crossbows or
falconry may be used. Hunting during the spring turkey season with firearms other than
shotguns or using a shot size larger than #2 is prohibited.
8. For hunting migratory game, only shotguns, bows, crossbows or falconry may be used.
Shotguns shall not be larger than 10 gauge and shall be incapable of holding more than
three shells in the magazine and chamber combined.
9. Hunting deer with rimfire or non-expanding, full metal jacket (military ball) ammunition
is prohibited.
10. Hunting with full automatic or silencer-equipped firearms, centerfire semi-automatic rifles
having a magazine capable of holding more than five rounds, explosive or drug-injecting
devices and set guns is prohibited.
11. The discharge of a firearm outside of periods open to hunting or in areas closed to hunting​is prohibited per s. 790.15 FS.


----------

